
Top Reasons to Support the Internet Archive - isaack
https://blog.archive.org/2019/11/26/top-10-reasons-to-support-the-internet-archive/
======
Nextgrid
I have just a few hours ago received a spam message from them because I had
the generosity to donate 2 years ago.

I recommend anyone steers well clear and doesn’t give them a single cent until
they acknowledge and stop this practice.

